# Ammonia in tank



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Hi I got a new tank for Christmas it's 55 gallons and in it I have 1 maingano cichlid 1 labidochromis caerleus 1 blue dolphin cichlid 1 chilotapia euchilus and a red fin boreyi it has a bio wheel filter a heater crushed coral and a light and I got this stuff called nite out special blend that is supposed to cycle you're tank after a few doses and I put that stuff in there before I got the fish,I checked my ammonia yesterday morning and it was at about.5 so I did a ten gallon water change then this morning I tested it again and then I found out that it was still high l did a fifteen gallon water change and it is still high what can i do to lower it please help.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Read the article on cycling a tank. If you have another tank that's cycled, to put those fish in, move them. If you don't, then keep your buckets handy and be prepared to do daily water changes fairly large ones (25gal). If you have a friend with a tank that's been running for months, get some gravel from him or better yet filter media and put it in your tank. You can also add Prime, it may help, but follow directions.


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for the helpful information but I have a question and that is that nite-out 2 and nite-out2 special blend are supposed to cycle to tank on the first day or at least thats what they said on there website and I was just wondering if that should work instead of using other filter media.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just follow the instructions on the bottle. You should still monitor your water parameters using a test kit.


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Ok sounds great thanks for helping.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Nate821 said:


> Thank you for the helpful information but I have a question and that is that nite-out 2 and nite-out2 special blend are supposed to cycle to tank on the first day or at least thats what they said on there website and I was just wondering if that should work instead of using other filter media.


A lot of these additives that claim to cycle a tank right away are just snake oil.. though some may speed up the process for you. Still do not trust them, you can test for yourself how well it works (or doesn't in this case)


----------



## StangG20 (Aug 12, 2013)

i tried special blend. it didnt do anything except smell really bad. i ended up doing water changes every other day for more than a month, dosing prime each time.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The two products that I routinely recommend are Dr. Tim's One and Only, and Tetra SafeStart. Water changes will help to keep ammonia levels down. Dosing with Seachem Prime will detoxify any remaining ammonia for 24-36 hours. Don't overdose as it may prolong the cycling process.


----------



## Nate821 (May 26, 2013)

Ok well I guess I will do water changes and use prime


----------

